# Angelsboi



## Belen (Jun 17, 2004)

We should do something for Ryan's family.  Would there be a way to set up a donation drive for them?  I have no experience with it, but I am sure that we could.

Dave


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 17, 2004)

Testing here before I mess up the thread in General.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 18, 2004)

What's the chance of a memorial page somewhere on the site?  AB, Chairman_Kaga, The Lone Corndog ... perhaps a short bio or something?


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jun 18, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> What's the chance of a memorial page somewhere on the site?  AB, Chairman_Kaga, The Lone Corndog ... perhaps a short bio or something?




I have thought this would be a great idea ever since we lost Chairman Kaga.
Just a page that lists A bio of each person and maybe their avatar & sig (since that is our visual of most board members.)

I think it would show great respect for those whom we have come to regard as family.


----------



## Arc (Jun 18, 2004)

Could we have something on the frontpage? A quick word or two in memorium, or perhaps a page like KB suggested. Maybe just sticky the post in General for a few days, so it doesn't get lost. It's already slipped down halfway, and even if people aren't posting new messages to it, I think it deserves to be seen and read.

Some sort of donation drive would be nice too, but I don't know exactly where we'd want to send the money (his family? a charity?)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 18, 2004)

Arc said:
			
		

> Some sort of donation drive would be nice too, but I don't know exactly where we'd want to send the money (his family? a charity?)



 Ryan participated, or at least planned on participating, in the Atlanta AIDS Walk last year. I think he may have been too sick to actually do the walk, but I know several of us from the boards donated to it in his name. Maybe thats a good place to start?


----------



## cardinal sinister (Jun 18, 2004)

PC directed me over here when someone mentioned Chairman Kaga.  I'll have to look around and see if I have any usable pics of him...he and I were never the picture taking types.  

I'll see what I can dig up for ya...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 18, 2004)

cardinal sinister said:
			
		

> PC directed me over here when someone mentioned Chairman Kaga. I'll have to look around and see if I have any usable pics of him...he and I were never the picture taking types.
> 
> I'll see what I can dig up for ya...



 Thanks Cardinal. That would have been me. I'll PM you with what we are looking for. 

 Rich


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 18, 2004)

Cardinal-

 You're not accepting PMs, so I'll post here. 

 Thanks for replying to our search for a picture of Chairman Kaga. We'd also like to have his name, dates, and a small quote about him, or some sort of memorial message. Even just a favorite quote that he used to say. As an example of what we are looking for, here is a rough draft of what we came up with for Angelsboi: 



> Ryan "Angelsboi" Boell 1979-2004
> 
> [[picture]]
> 
> ...



  It's not going to be anything huge or a focal point, just a little something for us to remember those who were part of the community that are no  longer here. 

  All the ENnies judges appreciate your help. 

  Rich


----------



## LeapingShark (Jun 20, 2004)

Great idea to have a little memorial page.

Angelsboi's pic could be the one that he had of himself in his avatar for a long while; the one where he's sitting in front of the computer.   And to include an anecdote to make it more personalized, you might somehow segue-in a comment about David Boreanz (aka Angel), since that's probably what Ryan would have done.


----------



## Aaron L (Jun 21, 2004)

Great idea


----------



## Henry (Jun 21, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian, speaking of which, do you already have a pic of Angelsboi to use? If not, his earlier entries in his livejournal contain pictures of himself.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 21, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Cthulhu's Librarian, speaking of which, do you already have a pic of Angelsboi to use? If not, his earlier entries in his livejournal contain pictures of himself.



 Nope, we don't have a pic yet, but Diaglo is checking to see if he has one, or is not, if any other of the group that used to play with Ryan has one that we can use. If that doesn't turn anything up, I'll pull one from his livejournal. I was hoping to get something with a bit better resolution (since we will printing theis out to place int he booth, not just an online memorial), but it would work.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 21, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Ryan "Angelsboi" Boell 1979-2004
> 
> [[picture]]
> 
> ...





OK, I really like this, except for one minor thing.  Saying that he has found dignity implies that he had none (or not enough) before he died.

I read this a few days ago, and for some reason, how the word "dignity" is used is still bugging me.  But maybe it's just me.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 21, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> OK, I really like this, except for one minor thing. Saying that he has found dignity implies that he had none (or not enough) before he died.
> 
> I read this a few days ago, and for some reason, how the word "dignity" is used is still bugging me.  But maybe it's just me.



 No problem, we can easily change that. This was a quick draft that one of the other judges came up with when we were talking about what we could do to remember Ryan and the other ENWorld members that have passed away.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 24, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> No problem, we can easily change that. This was a quick draft that one of the other judges came up with when we were talking about what we could do to remember Ryan and the other ENWorld members that have passed away.



 I'm really glad you (all of you judges) are doing this--it's very nice, and whatever you decide is cool.  I just had to get the thought out of my head by posting it.  Thanks for listening.

(and OT P.S. - have you ever heard "Final Alice" by David Del Tredici?  It's some of the text set to music...I may have to hook up my turntable and play it again sometime soon.)


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> OK, I really like this, except for one minor thing.  Saying that he has found dignity implies that he had none (or not enough) before he died.




I'm the one who wrote it and let me say: I said that because after listening to the story of his death, I thought it was a horrible way to die. Not a slight on his person.

But as CL said, it was mostly a first draft. I am more than willing to listen to alternatives that you think deliver the message better.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 25, 2004)

Psion said:
			
		

> I'm the one who wrote it and let me say: I said that because after listening to the story of his death, I thought it was a horrible way to die. Not a slight on his person.
> 
> But as CL said, it was mostly a first draft. I am more than willing to listen to alternatives that you think deliver the message better.



 I completely agree with the sentiment and the reasoning behind it.  But I can't think of a better way to express it.

Like I said, maybe it's just me.  I'm not very good at eulogies to begin with.  Maybe I'll get inspired in the next few days and think of something.


----------

